# Help!!! Brand new black max generator won't start



## Jimex500 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just bought a brand new 7000 watt black max generator from sams club due to the storm on the east coast. I followed all their directions to set up. Fueled it up, made sure gas was on and it won't start. Checked the spark plug and it sparks, fuel is getting to the carb float bowl. I can get it to start using starting fluid but will not stay running by itself. What am I forgetting?


----------



## Jimex500 (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgot to say it has a Honda gx390 in it


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there oil in it. It may be a dumb question but many generators have a low oil switch that will keep them from starting and running if the oil is low.


----------



## Jimex500 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah there's oil in it. Spoke to sams club later today, they said I can return it as long as there is no gas in it. Thank god for the hour meter.


----------



## green tea (Nov 10, 2012)

being brand new and just filled with oil it is possible that the float that reads low oil is stuck so shake the machine to make the float raise.
The feature of low oil switch is to stop starting with genuine low oil.
Hope that solves your problem.


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing .......nice view.


----------

